# Queensland Reptile Expo 2009



## PimmsPythons (Jan 11, 2009)

After the success of last years expo we have gone ahead with a bigger and better one for 2009. It will be held at the PCYC in Yarroon Street in Gladstone again, (but in the bigger stadium) and will be on Saturday 18th April 2009 between 9 am - 4pm (we were trying to keep it on anzac day weekend, but the public holiday is the Saturday this year and we couldn't get access to the venue).

Due to the laws and regulations in Queensland, no animals or accessories can be bought ,sold or advertised AT THE EVENT. Also NO VENOMOUS SNAKES are allowed apart from what we have already organised.

Stall holders are allowed to hand out buisness cards, so if people like what they see thay may wish to get in contact with you AFTER THE EXPO or at a later date. Most of the breeders done very well out of this last year.

FROGS are permitted this year but still no spiders allowed.

If you wish to book a site, please send me PM, email me at [email protected] or call me on 0422 589 221. It is a flat fee of $50/site (for as many reptiles as you like). Tables are available for site holders to use at the venue, some are good condition but some are in average condition, so we are encouraging stall owners to bring some of they're own if they wish.
if You wish to book a site i will need the following information: 
- Name
- Licence number
- Amount and species of reptiles or frogs you wish to display

On a side note,Woma's are still an issue with QPAW and we can only show them under a demonstrators licence,so at this stage they will have to be left at home(unless you have a demonstrators licence).we will have a couple on display though.

This information is passed onto parks and wildlife and i will need this information BEFORE THE 5TH OF APRIL.

RULES-
- NO venomous snakes 
- NO arachnids(spiders)
- NO unlicenced reptiles
- NO exotic snakes
- NO sick or injured reptiles(extremely important)
- NO other pets or animals(rats,mice birds,dogs cats ,etc)
- Turning up to exhibit without a booking, or with extra reptiles(that aren't on the paperwork i received) will be turned away.
- Children must be supervised
- Tapping or touching the enclosures will not be tolerated
- No buying, selling, or advertising at the expo (plain clothed rangers turn up on the day to check everything)
- You can handle your reptiles, and allow others to (if you wish) but keep in mind, use friendly reptiles,dont handle them to long(give them a break), bring alcohol wipes or sprays to use to help quarrentine, dont wander with the reptiles(keep them in your area).

We have plenty of talks and demonstrations on the day organised including Simon and Diane Stone from Southern Cross Reptiles showing their support again. Another feature is Luke Allen from Venom Supplies and Kris Foster with his venomous demonstration. Koorana Crocodile Farm will be back again this year with their crocodiles and more features are yet to be named.

Awards will be handed out at the end of the day for the "best of species", which will also help out breeders.

Entry Fee is
- Adults $10
- Uunder 15 $2
- Pensioners $2

This is a "not for profit" Expo and the proceedes will be donated to a charity.

It will be a fun and interesting day so come along and check it out.the more site holders the better.feel free to download the poster and put it up around the place if you wish to support the expo and contact me for any info.
cheers
simon


----------



## Kyro (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds great Simon, we will be there again for sure


----------



## lemonz (Jan 11, 2009)

well theres a melbourn expo a queensland one. what a bout new south wales?


----------



## Dave (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll be driving up


----------



## Kyro (Jan 11, 2009)

NSW has the Frog & Reptile expo at castle hill in may. do a search & you should find all the info


----------



## Jewly (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm probably going down to the Melbourne one in Feb but I thought about flying up for the day but it's actually more expensive to fly from Brisbane to Gladstone than it is to fly from Brisbane to Melbourne....go figure!!


----------



## Emzie (Jan 11, 2009)

oh wow thats so far from me might do a road trip up 

how long will a drive take from gold coast?


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats a fair hike for me... definately would be awesome to go to though!


----------



## lemonz (Jan 11, 2009)

ok thanks kyro


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jan 11, 2009)

Think I'll have to make a trip up this year as I was spewing about missing it last year! Way to keep it going Simon!


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 11, 2009)

WOOO! I'm excited. I just googled a map and its gonna take me 5 1/2 hours to drive but I DONT CAAARREEEE! anyone know any good accommodation near there?


----------



## miley_take (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone needs accommodation, you're more than welcome to camp in my backyard :lol:
I'll be there!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 11, 2009)

i'll put up a list of accommodation soon


----------



## TRIMACO (Jan 11, 2009)

I will be putting my babies in this year, it was a great day last year, highly recommended. Good job guys, a lot of work goes into setting this up.


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 11, 2009)

miley_take said:


> Anyone needs accommodation, you're more than welcome to camp in my backyard :lol:
> I'll be there!


 
SOLD! lol, nah im not so much for the camping and the bugs..... WHAT IF A MOTH EATS ME?! i'm thinking like 5 star hotel with spa, pool, air con.... i'm not high maintenance, why do you ask?


----------



## herptrader (Jan 11, 2009)

lemonz said:


> well theres a melbourn expo a queensland one. what a bout new south wales?




On your bike lad!


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 11, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> SOLD! lol, nah im not so much for the camping and the bugs..... WHAT IF A MOTH EATS ME?! i'm thinking like 5 star hotel with spa, pool, air con.... i'm not high maintenance, why do you ask?




Can I share one with you Amy... he he.. JK....

Might be interested in Car pooling and camping if anyone else from Brissy Is giving it a Thought ( Work depending )...

And for those that are not too sure how far it is... Just under 600km.. About 8hrs drive....


----------



## ecosnake (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah I am going down for the weekend


----------



## Vixen (Jan 11, 2009)

Whoot purty Eos is on the poster. :lol:


----------



## BlindSnake (Jan 11, 2009)

I might be staying in Bris at just the right time! If I am, it should be no prob to get there!
It would be nice to go and see displays, instead of running them for a change!

No setting up, being on yr feet all day answering questions, managing animals, and then packing up again... some other poor buggers have to do it, and I just have to walk around and enjoy!! LOL - AWESOME!!



Spewing we cant make the melb one tho..


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 11, 2009)

for the brissy people,Gladstone is 550km north of brisbane and is a straight forward run.with one or two pee stops it is easily done in 6 to 6 and a half hours.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 11, 2009)

sweet i'll be there!!!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 11, 2009)

just wishing to give credit for the photos supplied on this years poster.
the deathadder is from xshaddowx
the bredli is from Vixenbabe
the gecko is from Michelle Frelek
the green tree python is from ad
and the croc is one of mine.
so cheers everyone for the use of the great photos.


----------



## Deka69 (Jan 12, 2009)

*last year*

Couple of photos from last year

hope to see you all again.

Deka


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 12, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet, count me in for this one slimebo 




lemonz said:


> well theres a melbourn expo a queensland one. what a bout new south wales?



There's plenty in NSW - South coast and Macherps always have their expos and the biggest and by far the best is Anthony Stimson's one at Castle Hill.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Im def. going, taking the car, leaving from the Sunshine Coast if any one wants a ride!
But I may have to stop a few times at some good looking spots for a herp or 2! No way am I going north and not having a look around at some good spots. If I stay the night, then ill be camping out in the bush, herping.


----------



## Australis (Jan 12, 2009)

Ill be there with bells on


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 12, 2009)

is that iguana fake?


----------



## Vixen (Jan 12, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> is that iguana fake?


 
Haha yes. :lol:


----------



## miley_take (Jan 12, 2009)

Australis said:


> Ill be there with bells on


 
We'd prefer clothes :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2009)

miley_take said:


> We'd prefer clothes :lol:



Pfff, you guys are no fun....


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 12, 2009)

Deka69 said:


> Couple of photos from last year
> 
> hope to see you all again.
> 
> Deka



ahh,the memories.but who's the bald bloke with clothes on?a sight rarely seen


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 12, 2009)

Im there! Will have room in the car if anyone interested?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 12, 2009)

heres some accommodation within walking distance to the venue.keep in mind its on the last weekend of the easter holidays so you may wish to book early.and those who are travelling ,bring some reptiles with you.the more the merrier.

Queens hotel motel 49726615
Parkview motel 49723344
Metro hotel 49724711
Harboursails Motor Inn 49723456
Harbour Lodge motel 49726463
Reef Hotel motel 49721000
Rydges Gladstone 49700000

cheers
simon


----------



## Dave (Jan 12, 2009)

Are you allowed to bring reptiles up if you don't have a stand? what if the cops pull you over :lol:



slimebo said:


> heres some accommodation within walking distance to the venue.keep in mind its on the last weekend of the easter holidays so you may wish to book early.and those who are travelling ,bring some reptiles with you.the more the merrier.
> 
> Queens hotel motel 49726615
> Parkview motel 49723344
> ...


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 12, 2009)

Dave94 said:


> Are you allowed to bring reptiles up if you don't have a stand? what if the cops pull you over :lol:


nope.and they might want you to blow into something


----------



## TRIMACO (Jan 12, 2009)

slimebo said:


> ahh,the memories.but who's the bald bloke with clothes on?a sight rarely seen


 I have the same nightmares Simon


----------



## Kersten (Jan 12, 2009)

No idea who that is, he looks like someone I know but he only ever wears a mankini or frock so it can't be him. 

Look forward to seeing you all there.

Clothing is compulsory Australis (at least we'd certainly prefer it that way :lol: )....however there have been a few notable instances of people choosing to bend the rules in the wee smalls after we've packed up :shock:


----------



## Ishah (Jan 12, 2009)

So it only goes for one day? Or the whole weekend? Sorry if I missed this... I'd say I'd have to take the whole weekend off for travel time anyways... Never been to a reptile expo before, should be good!


----------



## Kersten (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Ishah, just the one day, the 18th.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor little Western Australia


----------



## Ishah (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Kersten...Will make note of it and make sure I get it off... Am really excited!... Hopefully I can stay at a friends house (someone who is much closer than me) that weekend and go to/from gladstone with them on that day... Save paying for a motel for 2-3nights...lol (Kinda live like 600-700 kms away from Gladstone, so its a days drive either way...:?)


----------



## Deka69 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> is that iguana fake?


 
no he's real ...real plastic that is .but believe it or not people saw him move last year at the expo


----------



## ivonavich (Jan 13, 2009)

Myself and the other chef I work with will be fighting to the death to try and get this day off!!! We were both working for last years effort....


----------



## porosus (Jan 13, 2009)

Gladstone is a suburb of Hobart rigt?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 13, 2009)

Big-Al said:


> Gladstone is a suburb of Hobart rigt?



Probs, but if it was there then it wouldn't be called the Queensland Reptile Expo....


----------



## Kris (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, you go there Big-Al, we don't need clowns like you here.


----------



## Australis (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok, scrap the bells, ill come fully clothed, and do my best to remain so for the duration.


----------



## jaaxz (Jan 13, 2009)

*Trip to brisbane*

to get from the gold coast to brisbane it will take you about an hour


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 13, 2009)

Woohoo can't wait....I'll have to convience a poor sucker...Oh I mean friend  to drive me up there....LONG drive...hmmm camping in backyards would be cheap enough :lol:


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 13, 2009)

Deka69 said:


> no he's real ...real plastic that is .but believe it or not people saw him move last year at the expo


eddie the iguana is real , god damn it !!! i'm expecting him to make an appearence at this years expo!


----------



## Kyro (Jan 14, 2009)

slimebo said:


> eddie the iguana is real , god damn it !!! i'm expecting him to make an appearence at this years expo!


Of course he's real, just ask my daughter & she will tell you he moved & he had a drink too:lol:


----------



## Kersten (Jan 14, 2009)

All you have to do is believe in Eddie and he'll be real Simon


----------



## Deka69 (Jan 14, 2009)

*good ideas*

Hey guys if you came last year and have some feedback for us (good or bad) we would love to hear it. if we can make it a better day we will.

Deka


----------



## Dodie (Jan 14, 2009)

Deka69 said:


> Hey guys if you came last year and have some feedback for us (good or bad) we would love to hear it. if we can make it a better day we will.
> 
> Deka


 
Last year was good, but there was one drawback for me. I tried to get a look see into the pit, but it was swarmed! Perhaps if there were some ledges, or something that would accomodate more people would be great.


----------



## Deka69 (Jan 14, 2009)

*expo 2009*



Dodie said:


> Last year was good, but there was one drawback for me. I tried to get a look see into the pit, but it was swarmed! Perhaps if there were some ledges, or something that would accomodate more people would be great.


 

Great feed back , we had this comment from a few people . This year we have set up in a bigger hall in the same building. , and the pit will be set in front of a grand stand so every one should be able to see into the pit. We have a few diffent displays using the pit this year.

cheers see you there

Deka


----------



## mrs_davo (Jan 14, 2009)

*well worth the trip*

Where ever you are coming from, it is well worth the trip.

last year we travelled 4 hours to get there and had a great weekend away.

If this year is going to be a big as expected then definately make the trip.

We will be there with bells on.

be in touch soon Simon

ta paula


----------



## mrs_davo (Jan 14, 2009)

*expo 09*

Almost forgot - another photo from last year.......


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 16, 2009)

ian_davo said:


> Almost forgot - another photo from last year.......


bloody nice diamond that one.hope to see it back again


----------



## wizz (Jan 17, 2009)

yep im in for it............no vens


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 17, 2009)

wizz said:


> yep im in for it............no vens



there will be vens there , just no one else can bring them. just one of the many rules we had to go by from the epa and insurance company


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 17, 2009)

slimebo said:


> After the success of last years expo we have gone ahead with a bigger and better one for 2009. It will be held at the PCYC in Yarroon Street in Gladstone again, (but in the bigger stadium) and will be on Saturday 18th April 2009 between 9 am - 4pm (we were trying to keep it on anzac day weekend, but the public holiday is the Saturday this year and we couldn't get access to the venue).
> 
> Due to the laws and regulations in Queensland, no animals or accessories can be bought ,sold or advertised AT THE EVENT. Also NO VENOMOUS SNAKES are allowed apart from what we have already organised.
> 
> ...


also forgot to add that i will also need your address when booking a site.
cheers
simon


----------



## Pythonking (Jan 17, 2009)

hey brigs i'll chip in on fuel and that mate, looked at this thread a while ago and though eh its to far away but if your going past me why not..


----------



## Kris (Jan 20, 2009)

We would also like to see some Turtles here too. Last year Kersten had the only Turtle display. If somebody has some Turtle such as Fitzroys or Mary Rivers that are endangered to show thepublic, that would be great. All other turtles are welcome too, just let Slimebo know before turning up. We'd hate turtle keepers to think we don't want them here.

Cheers,

Kris.


----------



## crlj72 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Frogs*

Does anyone know of anyone that sells frogs i really want on and i cant find anyone that sells them
thanks


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 26, 2009)

just bumping it back up there.a couple photos from last year


----------



## pete12 (Jan 26, 2009)

Will there be any RSP's there? 

im defiantly coming hope to see some other members there


----------



## PremierPythons (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry Slimebo - I wish I could make it again but I'll be on my honeymoon this year :-(. I hope it goes well again for you guys and I also hope that I can come and display again in 2010. BTW that's a hot looking GTP Slimebo!! ;-)


----------



## moreliainsanity (Jan 26, 2009)

Good Luck with the Expo, I hope to make it, plenty of cheap flights these days so no real excuse to be slack 

Leigh


----------



## Kersten (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Pete, there is at least one exhibitor who owns RSPs but I'm not sure if he's choosing to bring them or not - here's - hoping as I'd love the chance to see them again too! If we're throwing requests out there I'd love to see some Boyds Forest Dragons and Angle-Headeds too 

I spy an APS member with my little eye in one of those pics there Slimebo....

As Kris said, some more turtles would be fantastic. Despite some expressions of interest in the lead up to last year's expo there was just the one turtle display on the day.


----------



## Kris (Jan 27, 2009)

One important thing that needs to be remembered is that QPWS will have representitives there on the day who can conduct spot checks. Please only bring the animals that you tell Simon that you are bringing, extra animals that QPWS haven't authourised can result in the exhibitor being fined. 
If anybody turns up on the day that hasn't let Simon know they are bringing animals, we will hve no option but to turn you away.
Kris.


----------



## PremierPythons (Jan 27, 2009)

OK guys - after some consultation with my other half we're going to cut short the honeymoon and come and exhibit again at the Qld Reptile Expo. It was so much fun last year we couldn't not do it again this year. Looking forward to see you all there again. We haven't got near to working out what animals we'll be bringing but I'm sure we'll bring some of the faves from last year and a few new guys as well. 

Premier Pythons


----------



## ad (Jan 27, 2009)

It will be great to see your animals there again this year PremierPythons, 
A great display last year, 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 27, 2009)

it will be great to see Premier Pythons here again.his animals are top quality and he may be bringing up a few surprises if i can twist his arm.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 27, 2009)

A few (not great) photos from the last one. There were some outstanding reptiles there


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 27, 2009)

and more ( like thee anti-hair style Kris  )


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 27, 2009)

and a last couple. I'm trying to get people off there backsides and up to Gladdy for the expo


----------



## Kersten (Jan 27, 2009)

He's not anti-hair Fuscus - he's a trendsetter! Anyone can grow long lustrous locks on their heads, but it takes a special someone to buck the system and opt for dreadlocks on their back 

Good news PP, will be good to see those gorgeous geckoes and GTPs again.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 28, 2009)

Kersten said:


> He's not anti-hair Fuscus - he's a trendsetter! Anyone can grow long lustrous locks on their heads, but it takes a special someone to buck the system and opt for dreadlocks on their back
> 
> Good news PP, will be good to see those gorgeous geckoes and GTPs again.



personally i'd like to see him turn that back hair into one of those trendy metrosexual mohawks. good to see you making a return visit fuscus.bring any animals up this time or just your camera and fishing rod.i'm sure you have a few you'd like to show off.
cheers
simon


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey is anyone passin by south east Brisi on the way to the expo with spare space in or on the car, preferably in :lol::lol: ? Thought i had more sucker friends, even with all the news about gettin to see soo many pretty reptiles, just cos they're afraid, bha. but NO!!!

I'll pitch in on fuel


----------



## Kersten (Jan 28, 2009)

slimebo said:


> personally i'd like to see him turn that back hair into one of those trendy metrosexual mohawks. good to see you making a return visit fuscus.bring any animals up this time or just your camera and fishing rod.i'm sure you have a few you'd like to show off.
> cheers
> simon



Ahh yes, that's our Kris, snake lover and metro legend. We'll have him sculpting his back hair, plucking his eyebrows and listening to Maroooon5 in no time.

No takers on turtles yet people????


----------



## Kris (Jan 29, 2009)

Simon, I have a bunch of hypos that you can free handle- don't listen to anybody that says they look like Coastal Taipans. They are hypos and also patternless Carpets. You can have as many as you can carry in your shirt.

Kersten, I'll deal with you later Sweety Pie xxxx


----------



## Kris (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't think of the blokes name but there was some bloke down the sunshine coast way that was doing some work with the Mary River Turtles, if anyone knows who he is, can they let him know about this? Might be a good way to get the public aware of the problems these turtles are facing with the dam down tha way.

Cheers,

Kris.


----------



## Kyro (Jan 29, 2009)

That would be Craig & Gabrielle Latte, his username is Expansa 1 on most forums. I will try to get hold of him


----------



## Vixen (Jan 30, 2009)

Didnt hornet have a Mary turtle or am I thinking or someone else. :?

Anyway, I think my brother is going aswell so dare say he will take his murray in, the turtle should be a crowd pleaser with the personality on him haha.

Just a Q, do we have to pay the $10 entrance fee on top of the other cost, and can we choose where our stands go when we setup?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 30, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Didnt hornet have a Mary turtle or am I thinking or someone else. :?
> 
> Anyway, I think my brother is going aswell so dare say he will take his murray in, the turtle should be a crowd pleaser with the personality on him haha.
> 
> Just a Q, do we have to pay the $10 entrance fee on top of the other cost, and can we choose where our stands go when we setup?



you can setup where ever you like,its a massive room.and you dont pay the enterance fee,just the siteholder fee.
cheers
simon


----------



## PremierPythons (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Pete,

I can guarantee there will be at least one there mate!

Premier Pythons




pete12 said:


> Will there be any RSP's there?
> 
> im defiantly coming hope to see some other members there


----------



## Kersten (Jan 30, 2009)

I bought along my two saw shelleds Keyarna, I don't know if John even keeps turtles but they weren't there last year.


----------



## porosus (Jan 30, 2009)

Gladstone hey?
I have heard there is a great National Park there where you can go to observe _Barkiensis barkei_ in its natural habbitat.
Brings PHD students by the dozens apparently.


----------



## Deka69 (Jan 30, 2009)

Big-Al said:


> Gladstone hey?
> I have heard there is a great National Park there where you can go to observe _Barkiensis barkei_ in its natural habbitat.
> Brings PHD students by the dozens apparently.


 
Thats correct Big Al , we also have the largest population of red breasted boobies ,they flock close to the mouth of wild cattle creek national park.

regards

Deka


----------



## Kersten (Jan 30, 2009)

Indeed it does Big-Al, we're also home to the shy (but plentiful) Rubbersis Tyresis Shreddiae. One of it's artful hunting strategies is to camoflage itself as an RBBS on the side of the road to lure herpers close to take pictures. As they approach it strikes with devastating results.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 30, 2009)

That sounds like nice trip for me, Better book my flight early to get cheaper price.


----------



## Kris (Jan 30, 2009)

Big-Al, I've found both the Rubbersis Tyresis Shreddiae and the very rare Barkiensis barkei around here. Had to make the trips more interesting somehow. The QLD Museum has had a look at the photos and are interested in some live specimens. If QPWS agree I might get some wildcaught for the Barkiensis barkei pit demos.

Kris.


----------



## porosus (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it true that _Barkiensis barkei _are a 'Host' species, and that they support millions of different invertibrates which seek refuge beneath their plumage?


----------



## porosus (Jan 30, 2009)

I didnt realise they were so rare! I went Herping with a bloke there and he kept obruptly stopping the car and yelling *"Look theres a snake!!" *
But when we approached the specimen, he would just say *"Oh no, its just another Barkiensis barkei"* It happened all night.
Come to think of it I dont remember seeing a snake..??


----------



## Kersten (Jan 30, 2009)

It is true Big-Al. That guy you went herping with sounds just like a guy I went herping with once who very nearly wet himself when he saw an RBBS on the side of the road. He jumped out of the car and sprinted to the RBBS, whipping out his camera as he ran. As I walked up next to him I saw him slow and finally stop, a devastated look crossed his face as his shoulders slumped in despair. Yes the Rubbersis Tyresis Shreddiae had struck again.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 30, 2009)

Deka69 said:


> Thats correct Big Al , we also have the largest population of red breasted boobies ,they flock close to the mouth of wild cattle creek national park.
> 
> regards
> 
> Deka


thats right deka.i have also closly observed white pointers and large-breasted eyecatchers around the mouth of wild cattle and surrounding beaches


----------



## ivonavich (Feb 6, 2009)

I know of a really great place that does breakfast/lunch on Sundays that isn't too far from where the the expo is being held:lol:


----------



## TRIMACO (Feb 6, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> I know of a really great place that does breakfast/lunch on Sundays that isn't too far from where the the expo is being held:lol:


 Yes, I hear the chef is pritty good and has great taste in animals:lol:


----------



## zulu (Feb 6, 2009)

*re Queensland*



Slateman said:


> That sounds like nice trip for me, Better book my flight early to get cheaper price.



Yeh flying is the way to go,get there refreshed and tap dance on a few toads.


----------



## 483996 (Feb 6, 2009)

You tap dance on those toads zulu yeah i'll be goin to the expo it was great last year.


----------



## geckoman1985 (Feb 6, 2009)

hi simon it gecko this year should have a few geckos on desplay currentley have southern spotted velvets ,northern velvets , smooth knob tailed , golden tailed and northern spiny tailed geckos

i am also going down to do erd cores on small lizards and geckos in march with danny from the sunny coast so might have a few more geckos by then


----------



## Kersten (Feb 6, 2009)

That'd be fantastic Geckoman, we look forward to seeing you and the gorgeous geckoes


----------



## Australis (Feb 6, 2009)

Is anyone bringing an turtles? would love to see some of the less commonly kept species.



Deka/Slimebo, please PM me directions to said beach


----------



## Kris (Feb 6, 2009)

Not yet Australis which is very disapointing considering the 2 species that are threatened near here.

Kris


----------



## ivonavich (Feb 8, 2009)

TRIMACO said:


> Yes, I hear the chef is pritty good and has great taste in animals:lol:


 
The funny thing it is both the head and sous chef that have great taste in animals....


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 8, 2009)

*turtles and frogs*

2 months to go to book your display sites people(by the 5th april).the animals that are coming are again of the highest quality and already some higher profile breeders have already booked a spot. as said earlier we would like to see more turtles, especially the mary river turtles and any other endangered ones.and any educational info about them would be great to share to the public as well.thats what the expo is all about

very keen on getting some frogs up for the expo as well. are there any frog owners in queensland on the site willing to come up?is there a frog forum someone can link this thread to as i'm computer illiterate(and cant spell either)
cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 9, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> I know of a really great place that does breakfast/lunch on Sundays that isn't too far from where the the expo is being held:lol:



feel free to give it a plug


----------



## Kersten (Feb 9, 2009)

We had Maccas for brekky during set up last year....might have to give this other place a go (I'd forgotten how truly awful Maccas is :shock :lol:


----------



## ivonavich (Feb 10, 2009)

Well the head chef and myself have booked the day of the expo off (executive chef is having to cover lol) but both meeting there that morning for breakky. Open invite to anybody who wishes to join us...


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 18, 2009)

only 2 months to go people.time too start putting some thought into what you wish to bring and get some info in to me.
remember the more people who bring reptiles ,the better the expo will be.
we will be having "best of " each species again,as long as there is at least a few of that particular species at the event , which will also help out the breeders if they win. the exhibitors get to vote for these and for "exhibitors choice".the general public will get to vote for the "peoples choice"award.
i will also post up a time schedual for the demonstrations closer to the day.
cheers
simon


----------



## munga (Feb 26, 2009)

hey guys, great to hear that the expo is on again this year, was well worth the trip last year fom mackay last year. me and a mate will be back with a few followers. cant wait to see what is going to be there this year, all the best


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 26, 2009)

munga said:


> hey guys, great to hear that the expo is on again this year, was well worth the trip last year fom mackay last year. me and a mate will be back with a few followers. cant wait to see what is going to be there this year, all the best



good to hear you enjoyed last years expo.bigger venue this time and quite a few different types of reptiles coming this time too.
cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 9, 2009)

*t -shirts and trophys*

hi people who ordered expo shirts. i have good and bad news.the good news is that they have returned back to our local t-shirt shop .the bad news is that they are a very dark shade of red.some may call it black.apparently they didn't have enough red shirts in stock so they took it apon themselves to change the colour to what suited them with out asking us.oh well black it is,again.
so the local t shirt shop is putting the embroidery on this week and will be right to pick up at the expo.

the trophies and ribbons are also done .there are trophies for "peoples choice" and "exhibitors choice"
and "best of" ribbons for
jungle carpet
northwestern carpet
beardie
BHP
Gecko
diamond or intergrade
olive
spotted
centralian
bluey
and coastal carpets
all these species we have at least 5 of attending but we also have many more species attending,with around 200 reptiles in total.
cheers
simon


----------



## Vixen (Apr 9, 2009)

Suits me, I wanted black anyway. :lol:

Getting close now, I only realised the other day its in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmmmm....that's a bit disappointing about the shirts, but I know one young lady who'll be happy with the change in colour :lol:

Good to see there's going to be so many animals there, that's nearly double last year's effort, isn't it?

Edit: Beat me to it Vix


----------



## method (Apr 9, 2009)

Huzzuh!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 12, 2009)

6 sleeps to go boys and girls!


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 12, 2009)

only one if you're as busy as I am:lol:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 12, 2009)

Awwww diddums  My heart bleeds for you  :lol:

What time is brekky? You lazy chef types do realise that we'll be setting up at 6.30....won't be having any leisurely 8am breakfasts!


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 12, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Awwww diddums  My heart bleeds for you  :lol:
> 
> What time is brekky? You lazy chef types do realise that we'll be setting up at 6.30....won't be having any leisurely 8am breakfasts!


 
Unless i hear otherwise I am having a leisurely 8am breakky


----------



## Kersten (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah that's right....rub it in :lol:


----------



## method (Apr 12, 2009)

6.30! Ugh i'm going to die


----------



## Kersten (Apr 12, 2009)

Again....my heart bleeds for you  :lol:

You could always choose to come in later and rush around like a headless chook to get ready in time


----------



## Vixen (Apr 12, 2009)

Is it still going to be open for a bit on Friday to setup? Or was that scapped and just doing it on the morning?


----------



## Kersten (Apr 12, 2009)

It is going to be open for Friday set up, but I think time is pretty limited. I'll check with Kris later for more details.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 13, 2009)

we can do limited setting up on friday till 6pm because the hall is hired out but as long as we keep out of the way,all is good.the main setup will be saturday morning from 6am-9am(doors open).the exhibitors will have access through the back of the PCYC to make it easier to set up.
cheers
simon


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Guys shirts can be collected Thursday night please contact Slimebo to arrange collection

We will be having talks and displays all day time table attached

See you all soon 

Deka


----------



## Kris (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking good Deka. Seems to be a full day. With 170 od animals on display there looks like there will be someting for everybody.
Kris.


----------



## Jessica_lee (Apr 15, 2009)

Im so excited. driving down from mackay. i think i will be there all day.

oh and can we buy shirts there??


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 15, 2009)

*lucky door prizes*

just also want to say that we will have some lucky door prizes to give away.we will have 4, $50 gift vouches for Pets and Ponds and the kind people at Scales and Tails have offered a years subscription to their great magazine.
cheers
simon


----------



## Kersten (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

We've had a lot of enquiries about meeting points for APS members during the day. For those who are interested in meeting other members, we'll have some sticky labels near the door so you can whack on a tag with your APS username on it.

Cheers,

Kersten


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 16, 2009)

It is so close and I am that excited I can't get to sleep. That's OK because we are STILL building display cabnets, running out of time....


----------



## ad (Apr 16, 2009)

Heading up in the morning, looking forward to the show 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 16, 2009)

The wife and I are leaving Brisbane about 4 o-clock Saturday morning, see everyone Saturday, early to bed for me tomorrow


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 16, 2009)

great to see so many travelling up for the expo,will be a good day.the people who ordered shirts,they will be right to pick up from Derek on the morning of the expo during setup time.
cheers
simon


----------



## Vixen (Apr 17, 2009)

Deka69 said:


> time table attached
> 
> Deka


 
Would someone be able to email that doco to me, my PC refuses to open it for some reason!


----------



## wizz (May 13, 2009)

i would love to take some of my snakes up to the QLD expo put i only have vens.....


----------



## Troy K. (May 14, 2009)

The Expo has come and gone wizz. There is always next year mate


----------



## sam.evans22 (Jun 29, 2009)

when will there be anything cool to do with reptiles in western australia?


----------

